# Авиация > Литература >  Су-15 _Граница на замке!

## николай-78

Вчера прикупил книжку о Су-15(фото обложки). И "косячёк" на обложке ТМ отношения к  Корейскому Boeing 747 не имеет, только к 707 вышеуказанной страны. Что внутри не читал.

----------


## FLOGGER

А где, почем?

----------


## николай-78

я живу в Рязани покупал в центральном книжном магазине 685р

----------


## FLOGGER

Понятно, спасибо.

----------


## PPV

> я живу в Рязани покупал в центральном книжном магазине 685р


В Москве в Олимпийском по 570 руб. ...

----------


## Антон

Товарищи, а какие есть "достойные" книги об этом самолете?

----------


## николай-78

Дочитал до раздела посвященного Су-15Т: на самолете был установлен Р13-300, но IIфорсаж не включался. За исключением №91(03-01 с увеличенными СВЗ) и с отсутствующими воздухозаборниками компенсации донного сопротивления. Ну и ничего не сказано про снижении максимальной скорости и потолка самолета. Про приборное оборудование: 3 прибора курса, % вместо кГ/кв.см. Если бы авторы читали наш сайт с темой по Су-15-этих косяков не было.

----------


## FLOGGER

Я эту книгу не читал, комментировать не могу. Но могу сказать, что в "АиВ" №1-2003 была очень хорошая монография по СУ-15. Там изложено все четко. Если раньше не читали - рекомендую.

----------


## радист

> Я эту книгу не читал, комментировать не могу. Но могу сказать, что в "АиВ" №1-2003 была очень хорошая монография по СУ-15. Там изложено все четко. Если раньше не читали - рекомендую.


Да @FLOGGER, статья очень хорошая - читал и даже перевёл для своих товарищей. Но всё такие - книга есть книга, там больше возможностей и я надеюсь читать там подробнее, новое.

----------


## николай-78

далее в разделах " in action " все хуже и сумбурнее - порой не делятся самолеты на 15 и 15ТМ и "служба в ПВО"-не корректно если перечисляются эпизоды службы в ВВС. В тексте есть мои фото но опять не корректно указываются места съемки ( истина где-то рядом Канск и Степь). А уж как некоторые словесные обороты будут переводиться "радистом" на немецкий ума не приложу, если я по русски не понимаю что написано. Ну и самое офигенное-Сальск-это Кубань. Тогда Угольные Копи-Аляска. Переписывать с ветки о Су-15 -этого форума-думаю нет необходимости. Но кто-то будет считать данное издание -авторитетным мнением.

----------


## николай-78

Книгу читать не закончил, но общее мнение сложилось. Люди пишущие книгу, описывая тот или иной момент не знают как оно устроено или как действует. А проконсультироваться у знающих людей или не смогли или не сумели.

----------


## F378

перенесено 

Су-15

----------


## николай-78

> статья из журнала аэроплан 94г


тут по моему обсуждается данное творение-т.е.книга. А не что где и когда написано о Су-15Х. Данный опус написан лохами-дилетантами с "не лЁтчискими выражениями"-типа"летчик посоветовавшись с РП-решил сесть на брюхо"-во две бабы на базаре лузгая семАчки-советуются, как им поступить в экстремальной ситуации.
1.А правильно выглядеть должно так(примерно): Летчик по команде РП-выпустил носовую стойку-аварийно и произвел посадку на запасную-грунтовую ВПП. Су-15 выполнять посадку с экипажем может только на нечетное количество шасси(1 или 3-любой вариант приемлем), на четное-как получится и без экипажа.
2.Причина появления таких лоховских текстов-летчики этих книг не читают.
3. и авторам абсолютно плевать есть самолет Су-15-он может быть или 15 или 15ТМ-им абсолютно все равно. И Миг-23 принцип такой если ПВО значит П.
Но эти аФторы уже много книг нарисовали.

----------


## F378

В то время (1994г) весьма авторитетный журнал для моделистов ,издававшийся весьма "авиационными людьми". Один из них даже присутствует иногда на этом форуме. 
Сия статья не предендует "на достоверное и подлинное описание" скорее это художественный очерк,поэтому и язык автора соответствующий , тогда 20 лет назад подобные журналы и статьи были едва ли не на вес золота. 
Тема родственная ,почему бы и не тиснуть в нее небольшое сообщение ,многим кстати было интересно почитать.

А вы вот книжку о су-15 купили и непрочитав её  затеваете  обсуждение.

----------


## николай-78

> А вы вот книжку о су-15 купили и непрочитав её  затеваете  обсуждение.


если это адресовано мне, то я книгу прочитал. Но даже прочитав часть книги уже можно сделать выводы(я косяки нашел начиная с обложки). Вы наверно мой русский текст на свой белорусский переводите по этому часть текста теряется.Попробуйте снова прочитать (вникнуть в суть) #11 и #13 тоже,попробуйте прочитать что написано, а не как вы это уяснили. Могу подогнать классного репетитора по русскому языку. Я сейчас Вы начнете "АЛАВЕРДЫ"-т.е. ответные действия.

----------


## F378

Обсуждение вы начали не читав книги,о чем сами и указали в первом посте,прочитали вы ее позже.
Репетитор вам нужен,по чтению.
Ответные действия? Мне ваша тема о су15 не мешала. А создавать отдельную для поста трех сканов это излишество

----------


## AndyK

А чем тема Су-15 в разделе Матчасть для сканов статьи из "Аэроплана" не походит? Насколько я понимаю эта тема для обсуждения конкретной книги, а не литературы о с-те вообще. Или нет?

----------


## F378

Ну знач перенесем позже.В матчасти она немного утонувшая поэтому не попалась сразу на глаза.

----------


## николай-78

Почему я затеял это обсуждение да для форумчан. С человеком который может написать альтернативу данному изданию я общаюсь напрямую. В данном издании истина где-то рядом и чем дальше от дней эксплуатации данного типа тем труднее будет восстановить истину. Я постоянно объясняю людям читайте что написано, а не то что хотите увидеть. Пример данного утверждения посмотрите выше.
Вот очередной пример из книги на тему истина где-то рядом:Сокол(Сахалин) Boeing747 777иап 1.09.83г указано  переучились Миг-23П, дежурили на Су-15 собирались переучиваться на 31-е и Осипович -зам по летной,а истина звучит так:
1.Миг-23 но не П, а МЛА-иап в ВВС и летают они на нем уже год -две аэ из полка, получили по полной - год летают и не дежурят.
2. последняя группа летчиков переучивается в Липецке на МЛА, после 1.09. перебрасывается на переучиванме в Саваслейку уже на 31.
3.на Су-15 дежурят "дембеля и пенсионеры"-т.е. на 23-и они не собираются.
4. Осипович-нач.ВОТП
5. какие 31? На дворе 1983г завод выпускает их на полк, для ПВО. перевооружение ВВС в  планы не входило. Да и при форсмажёрных обстоятельствах свои 31-е они получили через полгода после 1-го сентября. А перевооружились полностью к концу 1990г.
Видимо бабло интересней истины. А далее будет примерно так 29.08. на МАКСе я буду сотрясать воздух перед однокашниками, вот мол пишут всякую хрень в книгах, мол помогите напишите что помните:как они вас на Виггенах,а потом вы их на правильных 27-х (да еще потом и водку вместе пили в 90-х(с теми кого гоняли). И ответ знаю: Коля , а на...на это тебе надо??

----------


## Intruder

Николай!   
Все-таки это надо!  
Авторы этого "опуса" действительно не заморачивались поиском истины.

----------

